# Lake Report for 9/2



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

Repeat performance from a week ago, except for the rain. Fished around the Min Flats/Grams Isl, water temps steady at 59 degrees. Not too windy but the afternoon rain was a pain. We caught a quite a few nice northerns, and 5 eyes- one nice 6 lb and the rest about 2 lbs. Caught on crank baits and minnow on plain hook. The bite was slow but steady throughout the day. One thing I noticed, the eyes we kept didn't have anything in their stomaches. I wonder why? Are they still recovering from the spawn? What do they normally feed on in the lake?


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

do walleyes feed on freshwater shrimp?I remember hearing that they do, and that they digest it rather quickly, so if that's correct it's dinner is probably in your livewell. :biggrin:


----------

